# Erstmals PC-Gehäuse als Aboprämie verfügbar



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. März 2009)

*Erstmals PC-Gehäuse als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Erstmals PC-Gehäuse als Aboprämie verfügbar gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Erstmals PC-Gehäuse als Aboprämie verfügbar


----------



## DanielX (26. März 2009)

*Erstmals PC-Gehäuse als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Das ist mal eine schöne Prämie. 

Kann nur sagen das das echt ein sehr feines Gehäuse für den Preis ist, hab das für nen Kollegen fit gemacht und es sieht einfach fett aus.

Nur ein wenig lackieren und schon hat man ein elegantes schlichtes Case. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (26. März 2009)

*AW: Erstmals PC-Gehäuse als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Geile Prämie.. kann jedem nur dieses Gehäuse empfehlen.. hab selbst schon zwei verbaut und is echt gut gemacht.. viel Platz.. Schickes Design.. und günstiger Preis!


----------



## Heroman_overall (26. März 2009)

*AW: Erstmals PC-Gehäuse als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Sowas kommt bestimmt besser an als USb Sticks und der gleichen. Und mit den Gehäusen kann man auch gleich viel mehr anfangen da sie den Grundstein eines Rechner bilden. Super Prämie


----------



## Thornscape (26. März 2009)

*AW: Erstmals PC-Gehäuse als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Also wenn ich nicht schon mein schönes Antec P182 hätte, käme ich bei diesem Angebot hier schon ins Schwanken...


----------



## Tom3004 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Erstmals PC-Gehäuse als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Sehr schöne Pramie....ich überlege mir gerade ein PCGH Kit zu kaufen...


Aber eine schöne Prämie von PCGH im Abo ist auch nicht schlecht. Blöde nur das meine Eltern nicht so der Fan von Abos sind...

MfG, Tom


----------



## Naennon (26. März 2009)

*AW: Erstmals PC-Gehäuse als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Wenn es ein Antec 300 wäre, hätte ich jetzt ein Abo.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. März 2009)

*AW: Erstmals PC-Gehäuse als Aboprämie verfügbar*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Pramie....ich überlege mir gerade ein PCGH Kit zu kaufen...
> 
> 
> Aber eine schöne Prämie von PCGH im Abo ist auch nicht schlecht. Blöde nur das meine Eltern nicht so der Fan von Abos sind...
> ...



Was spricht denn gegen Abos? Ich sehe da eigentlich nur Vorteile und keine Nachteile...!?


----------



## Kelemvor (26. März 2009)

*AW: Erstmals PC-Gehäuse als Aboprämie verfügbar*

naja es gibt ja immer noch abos die man zwar per mail / online abschliessen kann, aber zum kündigen oft nur der briefweg akzeptiert wird. 

aber auf jeden fall warte ich noch auf den aboshop der mich genauso einfach kündigen lässt wie z.b eine adressänderung


----------



## Nekrodamus (26. März 2009)

*AW: Erstmals PC-Gehäuse als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Nette Idee!


----------



## Stumpf (26. März 2009)

*AW: Erstmals PC-Gehäuse als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Sehr coole Prämie... mal was anderes. (-:

Bin mit meinem Xaser III aber noch sehr zufrieden...so schön viel Platz in einem Bigtower möcht so schnell nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Markusretz (26. März 2009)

*AW: Erstmals PC-Gehäuse als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Finde eure Prämien auch super. Vor allem dass es jetzt auch ein Gehäuse gibt.
Suche schon seit einiger Zeit einen neuen Bigtower, da mir mein Miditower zu klein ist.
Wäre es nicht möglich auch teurere Prämien anzubieten, bei denen der Kunde die Differenz als Aufpreis zahlt?

Das Gehäuse selbst gefällt mir super. Nur leider für mich persöhnlich etwas zu klein. Sonst wäre es meins.


----------



## LordRevan1991 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Erstmals PC-Gehäuse als Aboprämie verfügbar*

PCGH hat immer wieder gute Ideen, was Aboprämien angeht. Am Wochenende krieg ich meine erste PCGH per Post, hab als Extra die HD4650 gewählt. Ist Prima als Ersatz-Graka oder für eine LAN-Kiste. 
Dieses Gehäuse würde mir auch gefallen. Hat ein Fenster an der Seite, ist aber nicht so protzig wie die meisten Gamer-Büchsen. Und der HDD-Käfig ist um 90° gedreht, das fehlt mir bei meinem. Beim Umbau von HDDs muss ich immer aufpassen, dass nichts mit den Kabeln, Erweiterungskarten und dem RAM kollidiert.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. März 2009)

*AW: Erstmals PC-Gehäuse als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Also bei uns kann man die Abos auch einfach mit einer formlosen E-Mail kündigen, du sparst dir also sogar die Briefmarke. 

Teurere Aboprämien mit Aufpreis können wir leider nicht anbieten, sorry.


----------



## MiTx (26. März 2009)

*AW: Erstmals PC-Gehäuse als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Ich kann das Gehäuse nur empfehlen! Habs grade selber neben mir stehen. Allerdings muss man damit rechnen, dass es NICHT möglich ist, in die Front einen normalen, 25mm tiefen 120mm Lüfter einzubauen. Vielleicht geht es mit Gewalt, aber damit klappt ja bekanntlich alles 

Bislang gibt es leider (noch?) keine schmäleren Lüfter in diesem Format. 

Gleichzeitig ist es nötig den bereits vorhandenen Seitenlüfter zu entfernen, wenn Towerkühler über 150mm Bauhöhe zum Einsatz kommen sollen (z.B. Alpenföhn Groß Clock´ner). Die Lüfter selbst sind ansich sehr leise, werden allerdings mit einm 4-Pin Molex Anschluss ausgeliefert. Das macht die Regelung der Lüfter ein wenig aufwendiger... Ich habe auf eine zusätzliche Regelung verzichtet und Casespätzle (Gummientkoppler) von EKL Alpenföhn genutzt, um unnötige Vibrationen und damit Lärm effektiv zu beseitigen. Der Laufwerkskäfig für die HDDs ist um 90° gedreht, aber leider in die falsche Richtung! Man kann die Festplatten mit den mitgelieferten Schienen leider nur so einbauen, dass man die gesamte, hässliche Verkabelung ständig durchs Seitenfenster sieht... Der Käfig ist ausserdem vernietet und damit leider nicht ohne weiteren umbaubar.

Der Lüfter in der Acrylscheibe leuchtet schön blau, aber nicht zu aufdringlich. Nachts reichts nicht aus, um damit zu lesen 

Die LEDs in der Front sind auch schick, aber sehr dezent. Mit ein bisschen Basteltalent lassen sich die 2 trüben Funzeln gegen leistungsstärkere LEDs austauschen. Der Lack ist auch schön anzusehen, aber ein ekelhafter Staubmagnet. Dank Hochglanzfinish zieht er auch Fingertappen gradezu magisch an -.-

Dafür ist er eher kratzUNempfindlich.

Ich würde das Case jederzeit wieder kaufen und kanns nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## guna7 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Erstmals PC-Gehäuse als Aboprämie verfügbar*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Also bei uns kann man die Abos auch einfach mit einer formlosen E-Mail kündigen, du sparst dir also sogar die Briefmarke.
> 
> *Teurere Aboprämien mit Aufpreis können wir leider nicht anbieten, sorry.*


*Na dann bietet doch teurere Aboprämien ohne Aufpreis an!*


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. März 2009)

*AW: Erstmals PC-Gehäuse als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Mal was anderes als prämie, nicht immer nur irgendwelcher RAm oder Sticks oder sonstiger Kleinkram

 Keine i7 965XE.CPU als Prämie


----------



## dmcq (27. März 2009)

*AW: Erstmals PC-Gehäuse als Aboprämie verfügbar*

hi

also mit dem kündigen per email kann ich bestätigen. hat super geklappt.

einfach kurze mail mit den daten und fertig.

aber bei solch einer prämie könnt ich es mir ja glatt überlegen 

kaufe die zeitung ja eh immer

mfg


----------



## Equilibrium (27. März 2009)

*AW: Erstmals PC-Gehäuse als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Schönes Teil, nur leider nix für meine Wakü, da ich mein riesen Monster HDD-Käfig gar nich rein bekomme ohne die Front zu zerlegen. Schade eigentlich, sonst hätt ich´s mir ja glatt überlegt mit nem ABO.


----------



## Kelemvor (27. März 2009)

*AW: Erstmals PC-Gehäuse als Aboprämie verfügbar*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Also bei uns kann man die Abos auch einfach mit einer formlosen E-Mail kündigen, du sparst dir also sogar die Briefmarke.
> 
> Teurere Aboprämien mit Aufpreis können wir leider nicht anbieten, sorry.



ok, per email machts der ein oder andere aboshop auch, längst nicht alle.

trotzdem, ich kann abos umstellen, bestellen etc, aber das mit der kündigung wird immer versteckt. find ich nicht gut, ehrlich. der kündigungsknopp fehlt.
das vorhandensein alleine, würde die kundenfreundlichkeit mehr als unterstreichen und bestimmt die akzeptanz bei noch mehr leuten steigern. 

ich glaube kaum das ich der einzige bin der das so sieht, oder ?


----------



## 2000Miles (30. März 2009)

*AW: Erstmals PC-Gehäuse als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Wann gibt es wieder akzeptable Prämien für das 1 Jahres DVD Abo? Letztes Jahr gabs eine 250er Samsung Sata HDD dazu.


----------



## Quatzi (17. April 2009)

*AW: Erstmals PC-Gehäuse als Aboprämie verfügbar*

Absolut klasse Prämie. Ich hoffe nur das bald auch wieder die Logitech G15 verfügbar ist .


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. April 2009)

*AW: Erstmals PC-Gehäuse als Aboprämie verfügbar*



guna7 schrieb:


> *Na dann bietet doch teurere Aboprämien ohne Aufpreis an!*


Und was kommt als nächstes? Teure Prämien OHNE Abo?


----------

